# kebab



## Kebab (Jan 18, 2015)

Just joined today 18.01.2015and am thinking to move to Piraeus any Ideas would help?

I want to rent long term... Maybe Perama?

Thanks


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to Perama area of Athens*



Kebab said:


> Just joined today 18.01.2015and am thinking to move to Piraeus any Ideas would help?
> 
> I want to rent long term... Maybe Perama?
> 
> Thanks


Not the nicest area to live in,a bit better than it was now that Golden Dawn are mostly locked up and awaiting trial for thuggery and murder but its fairly run down with too much dense traffic and very poor looking,Kali Thaya is much better.


----------



## Kebab (Jan 18, 2015)

concertina said:


> Not the nicest area to live in,a bit better than it was now that Golden Dawn are mostly locked up and awaiting trial for thuggery and murder but its fairly run down with too much dense traffic and very poor looking,Kali Thaya is much better.


Thank you very much maybe Pasalimani or Peraiki then?:confused2:


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to Perama area of Athens*



Kebab said:


> Thank you very much maybe Pasalimani or Peraiki then?:confused2:


Pasalimani would be nice,next to the marina,all the boats,a bit more up-market.


----------



## Kebab (Jan 18, 2015)

*Retiring to piraeus*

I AM PLANNING TO RETIRE TO PIRAEUS GREECE THIS YEAR.
CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT I NEED TO REGISTER THERE ETC ETC.

MANY THANKS MICHAELlane:


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Kebab said:


> I AM PLANNING TO RETIRE TO PIRAEUS GREECE THIS YEAR.
> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT I NEED TO REGISTER THERE ETC ETC.
> 
> MANY THANKS MICHAELlane:


hi kebab,if you are an EU member legally then you just need to take some legal documents to the local police station and register yourself,they will give you a paper in return saying that you are registered,its quite painless and quick,although new citizens advice offices have opened everywhere now which has taken over many jobs that the council and police used to do,very efficient and fast so check out on line what documents you need to show....passport etc...and where to go,the offices are called KEP,just walk in to one in Pireas and ask them if its there or the police station,they speak English,just a word of warning about renting flats,there are many extra charges on top of the rent which the landlord may omit to tell you like lift repairs(which is on-going)watering grass outside,gardener,cleaner,hall lighting,all renters must pay each month extra on top of the rent so beware!No rush to register,in the first month.


----------



## Kebab (Jan 18, 2015)

Many Mant Thanks you have been so helpful... Extra monthly charges I will ask about ....

Michael.


----------

